# Tips on tinting the tail lights



## volkscc09ma (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey folks - 
Want to tiny my rear lights. Forum member Chris has an awesome tint
See it here: http://achtuning.com/photos/a-...-2110
Hoping for the same look. Can folks please fill me in on the process? Is it just film over the exterior? His look custom done..
Please help. Thanks


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Tips on tinting the tail lights (volkscc09ma)*

Kris has R line tail lights IIRC.. which is not custom done, but factory done.


----------



## MagyarCC (Mar 29, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4791653


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (MagyarCC)*

I have film on mine, its somewhat time consuming to do it, but not very hard if you use a heatgun or hair dryier. You may have them painted (translucent paint, or paint/clear mixture)
pics of film installed:
















sorry for the big pictures and if u need more help PM me. 


_Modified by RafaGolfBr at 2:00 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

Just send them to http://www.jonstintedtails.com/


----------



## outfitter (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: (cwwiii)*

I'm interested in completing this mod as well. Anybody able to post additional pics of tail lights and what brand and color of tint that was used?


----------



## timbo727 (Mar 11, 2010)

"sorry my pics are crappy" "sorry about large pics" why does everyone insist on apologizing for posting pics. awesome tint - and thank you for taking the time to upload a pic.


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

RafaGolfBr, When you put the film on did you cut out the round sections where the bulbs are or is the whole tail light completely tinited? It looks darker around the edges which is what I would like to do.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (timbo727)*

I cut out the circles a-la euro r32/r-line

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo727* »_"sorry my pics are crappy" "sorry about large pics" why does everyone insist on apologizing for posting pics. 

Ever try browsing vwvortex on a netbook?










_Modified by RafaGolfBr at 3:39 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## TurboYo (Apr 1, 2010)

Where are you guys getting the pre cut tint?


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (TurboYo)*

im having a shop tint the whole light next week for 160$


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (built2prfctn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *built2prfctn* »_im having a shop tint the whole light next week for 160$

I used to charge $50-75 depending on the lights locally







(not a shop).
if you are paying $160 look into having your tails sprayed by johntintedtails.com top notch work


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (RafaGolfBr)*

Only problem with spraying is you cant ever take it off if u dont want it anymore =\


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

your ride is gorgeouss!!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got an R line so my tails are tinted, but I would love to tint the rear reflectors to match. Anyone done this?


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

Here are Ra***olfBr's tail lights after we did the swap....i think it looks better on a lighter color.
He also tinted the reflectors for me. Thanks again man. I love the way my car looks.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

I've used plain old lamin-x precut film. This is their lightest tint, the curvature of our taillights make
it a bit of a pain but it is totally reversible...


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Definitley get tips and advice from Ra***olfBr. The process takes tons of patience to complete, but the end result is awesome. The best advice I can give is to do it outside on a very hot day.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

Ween2010 said:


> Definitley get tips and advice from Ra***olfBr. The process takes tons of patience to complete, but the end result is awesome. The best advice I can give is to do it outside on a very hot day.


Can someone please post a link to where you ordered the film from? Thank you!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

sowleman said:


> Can someone please post a link to where you ordered the film from? Thank you!


Shoot Ra***olfBr a message. He posted a reply in this thread.


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

I got mine painted. Looks nice and I can get them back to normal whenever I want (never). 

p.s. In the pics they show a bit darker than real.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

R1der said:


> I got mine painted. Looks nice and I can get them back to normal whenever I want (never).
> 
> p.s. In the pics they show a bit darker than real.


MTM...did you have any tunning done from them?


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, stage I program. For the 1,8 (not available in US as far as I know) it is pretty good upgrade for reasonable cost.


----------

